# Buenos Aires Tetras



## Plyr58 (Mar 7, 2007)

I've been researching my fish and I have become a little worried about my two Buenos Aires Tetras and the rest of my community tank. I have:

2 Serpae Tetra
5 Head and Tail Light tetra
2 Buenos Aires Tetra
2 White Cloud Tetra
3 Panda Corydoras
2 Dalmatian Mollys
1 Dwarf Guarami

I have been reading that the Buenos Aires is an aggressive tetra, though the label on the tank at my LFS listed them as a community fish. I have noticed that they occasionally chase the white clouds, especially the smaller one, but there is no sign of fin nipping on any of the fish. Should I be worried about this, or are there enough fish in the aquarium to keep any one fish from being too terrorized by the little buggers?


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

I dont know the size of the tank, but if you increased your numbers to 6-8 of each tetra species they will be aggresive amonst themselves and leave the others alone, for the most part.


Ziggy.


----------



## Plyr58 (Mar 7, 2007)

its a 29 gallon. Do I have room to add any more?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Choose two species of the tetras that you wish to keep, and I would get a minimum of 6 of each.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

I agree with ringo having to schools is beautiful site to see.
right now I have a school of 5 glo lights and 7 neons and they sometimes school all together. they will also seem more active and healthy if kept in schools.


----------



## Plyr58 (Mar 7, 2007)

I picked up 4 more Buenos Aires this afternoon and you were right. It really is neat to see them swimming as a school, and they chase each other around and have left the poor little white clouds alone. Thanks so much!


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

yeah, get 6-8 of 2 types, id go with serpae and beunos aires, i have serpae tetra, and they are excellent


----------



## Plyr58 (Mar 7, 2007)

Here's a little pic of how they look in their new home. I've never tried to post a pic before, but here it goes. Let me know if you can't see it or its too big/small etc.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

i have the spot where the pic is supposed to go but there is a "x" in it. i don't think that that is your photo that you were trying to post.


----------



## Plyr58 (Mar 7, 2007)

A second try at posting the pic. I apologize for the flash spot, but the bowfront makes it almost impossible to take pics without one as turning at a slight angle makes little difference, unless I use no flash in which case the fish look a lot duller. Any suggestions?


















:fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

great job on stocking it


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

how can you say no to these little guys........


----------



## Plyr58 (Mar 7, 2007)

You mean like these guys?










They were just hiding in the other pic


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

they need lots of friends  they are by far my fav tetra:lol:


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

same here


----------

